
Bronze age meals in the marshes – seasoned with parasitic worms - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/aug/16/bronze-age-meals-in-the-marshes-seasoned-with-parasitic-worms
======
sorokod
Something to keep in mind when talking about all natural diets

